
Dilma Rousseff’s Impeachment Trial Nears an End, Endangering Brazilian Democracy - etiam
https://theintercept.com/2016/08/29/interview-dilma-rousseffs-impeachment-trial-nears-an-end-endangering-brazilian-democracy/
======
rogaha
Bullshit, this journalist is totally biased. Most of the corrupters are
related to the PT party (same party in which Dilma and Lula are affiliated
to). It's very sad to see all this happening in Brazil! :/ I hope the
corruption installed into the government institutions are diminished or
stopped completely. At the moment the honest politicians are the exception. WE
HAVE TO CHANGE THAT!

